# Giveaway of the Day 12/8/07 - CONTEST CLOSED Congrats enraptured!



## Janice (Dec 8, 2007)

*Congratulations enraptured!*

Q - What LE lip product was named after Philip Treacy's late muse? 
*BLOW LIPSTICK*

A Random winner will be chosen. Please remember the rules, only one entry per member per day!

Today's prize is Curiositease: 5 Warm Pigments / Glitter

Today's contest will run until 11 PM CST, at which time it will be closed and random number generated to be chosen as today winner.

_This contest is open to our international member base!_

Remember to purchase your tickets for the Barbie Raffle!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/8/07 - Curiositease: 5 Warm Pigments / Glitter*

Sent! Good Luck everyone!!!


----------



## redambition (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/8/07 - Curiositease: 5 Warm Pigments / Glitter*

good luck everyone


----------



## Divinity (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/8/07 - Curiositease: 5 Warm Pigments / Glitter*

Yay!  I got it!  Good luck gals!!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/8/07 - Curiositease: 5 Warm Pigments / Glitter*

Thanks so much for doing this Janice and good luck to everyone.


----------



## prettybaby (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/8/07 - Curiositease: 5 Warm Pigments / Glitter*

I looked, and I tried. Good luck everyone


----------



## ShexyKristin (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/8/07 - Curiositease: 5 Warm Pigments / Glitter*

I tried. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yay I love GOFDs <3. Good luck everyone!


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/8/07 - Curiositease: 5 Warm Pigments / Glitter*

done! gosh that was quite hard good luck everybody!


----------



## user79 (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/8/07 - Curiositease: 5 Warm Pigments / Glitter*

Good luck everyone! And wow, I'm jealous of the winner, that is a fabulous prize!


----------



## muscidae (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/8/07 - Curiositease: 5 Warm Pigments / Glitter*

That was not easy! I sent my answer, though!

Good luck to all!


----------



## duch3ss25 (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/8/07 - Curiositease: 5 Warm Pigments / Glitter*

Tried too! This is so much fun, I couldn't resist to join in the game. Thanks Janice and the rest of the staff for bringing this to us


----------



## goink (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/8/07 - Curiositease: 5 Warm Pigments / Glitter*

Done and sent.
Good luck everybody!


----------



## n_c (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/8/07 - Curiositease: 5 Warm Pigments / Glitter*

Good luck


----------



## susanks1 (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/8/07 - Curiositease: 5 Warm Pigments / Glitter*

Got it and e-mailed my answer.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## gigglegirl (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/8/07 - Curiositease: 5 Warm Pigments / Glitter*

phew finally a trivia question I knew!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good luck all!


----------



## missmacqtr (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/8/07 - Curiositease: 5 Warm Pigments / Glitter*

sent!
good luck everyone !


----------



## Opalmoon (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/8/07 - Curiositease: 5 Warm Pigments / Glitter*

Done!

Good luck everybody
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Janice (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/8/07 - Curiositease: 5 Warm Pigments / Glitter*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missmacqtr* 

 
_sent!
good luck everyone !_

 
Please remember that in order to evenly distribute prizes among members you can only win once. You've already won a giveaway on 12/4.


----------



## Starz777 (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/8/07 - Curiositease: 5 Warm Pigments / Glitter*






I sent in my email too. This is a great contest!!! Good luck to all .


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/8/07 - Curiositease: 5 Warm Pigments / Glitter*

do you have to post here to let it be known that you sent an email?


----------



## missmacqtr (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/8/07 - Curiositease: 5 Warm Pigments / Glitter*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_Please remember that in order to evenly distribute prizes among members you can only win once. You've already won a giveaway on 12/4._

 







really i won a givaway when??


----------



## user79 (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/8/07 - Curiositease: 5 Warm Pigments / Glitter*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missmacqtr* 

 
_





really i won a givaway when??_

 
http://specktra.net/f179/giveaway-da...smacqtr-85781/


----------



## missmacqtr (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/8/07 - Curiositease: 5 Warm Pigments / Glitter*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_http://specktra.net/f179/giveaway-da...smacqtr-85781/_

 





omg i just saw that ..thank you so much...i'm so happy..sorry for all that..and good luck everyone..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









..can't belive my eyes..


----------



## Seary_Fairy (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/8/07 - Curiositease: 5 Warm Pigments / Glitter*

Just emailed my answer, hope i got it in before time was up!
Good luck all!


----------



## lindsaykinzie (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/8/07 - Curiositease: 5 Warm Pigments / Glitter*

Yay I think I got the right answer! Goodluck everyone!!


----------



## SlimSugar (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/8/07 - Curiositease: 5 Warm Pigments / Glitter*

Good Luck all.. I sent in mine!


----------



## Janice (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/8/07 - Curiositease: 5 Warm Pigments / Glitter*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_do you have to post here to let it be known that you sent an email?_

 
If that were required it would be included in the rules listed in the first post.


----------



## Firebabe (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/8/07 - Curiositease: 5 Warm Pigments / Glitter*

Goodluck everyone !


----------



## prettygirl (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/8/07 - Curiositease: 5 Warm Pigments / Glitter*

Just sent mine in, good luck everyone! *crossing my toes and fingers*


----------



## kittenluvsmac (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/8/07 - Curiositease: 5 Warm Pigments / Glitter*

Yay--I found the contest in time today.


----------



## gracetre123 (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/8/07 - Curiositease: 5 Warm Pigments / Glitter*

damn...I dont have idea!! I dont even understed the question...my english sucks!!!


----------



## starangel2383 (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/8/07 - Curiositease: 5 Warm Pigments / Glitter*

answer is sent. *crosses fingers*


----------



## Eugenia (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/8/07 - Curiositease: 5 Warm Pigments / Glitter*

deleted


----------



## Eugenia (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/8/07 - Curiositease: 5 Warm Pigments / Glitter*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gracetre123* 

 
_damn...I dont have idea!! I dont even understed the question...my english sucks!!!_

 

Just ask if you need help with any words/phrases in the question.


----------



## Holly (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/8/07 - Curiositease: 5 Warm Pigments / Glitter*

Yay caught this just in time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good luck guys!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/8/07 - Curiositease: 5 Warm Pigments / Glitter*

Good luck everyone!!!

*sent*


----------



## danabird (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/8/07 - Curiositease: 5 Warm Pigments / Glitter*

yay!


----------

